# [Solved] how do you debug xorg?

## piotr5

I upgraded the kernel from 3.18.16 to 4.3.3 and now X wont start anymore. on command-line I type X and the screen flickers but nothing happens. Xorg.0.log is not very informative, on screen I only get informed that Xorg segfaulted. signal 11 stopped the process. there's a tiny backtrace basically showing only the backtrace routine and some cryptic address where it crashed. (I have intelHD kind of hardware, builtin to my atom-duo. the backtrace didn't even mention that intel driver.) someone knows anything about changes in the kernel which made X disfunctional? I'd like to try the 4.3 series, does it make sense to try 4.3.0? also my system isn't exactly up to date, do I need to upgrade to a newer xorg or intel-driver?Last edited by piotr5 on Sun Jan 17, 2016 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Syl20

Maybe reemerging @x11-module-rebuild will help, if not already done.

----------

## depontius

You might post your kernel options in the video area, here.  One thing that may have happened in the kernel era you're spanning is that video drivers changed from userspace mode switching to kernel mode switching.  You've got such a big span there, that in some cases they've completely removed userspace mode switching entirely, not just change the default.  I'm not sure if Intel is one of the drivers that did that.

I would make sure you've got the kernel set up correctly, then rebuild some amount of X, at least the server and drivers.

I only have one system with Intel graphics, so I'm not sure how much I can help, but I'm sure others can.  Again, post old and new video sections of your kernel config here.

----------

## piotr5

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> Maybe reemerging @x11-module-rebuild will help, if not already done.

 

many thanks, this did actually help as it upgraded my xserver from 1.17.2-r1 to 1.17.4, along with some upgrades in the input drivers as well as a new revision of my intel-driver (i.e. same sources). of course before doing that I created a symlink to my new kernel-sources...

for the record, I have GMA3150 built in on N550 Atom, and didn't find much info on that. there's https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics but most of it doesn't affect me as my chip is too old.

----------

